# Bán mũ len, giày len, áo len, váy len handmade móc cho bé trai, bé gái, trẻ sơ sinh đẹp giá rẻ



## Duna Baby

_*Cửa hàng chuyên *__*Bán mũ len, giày len, áo len, váy len handmade móc cho bé trai, bé gái, trẻ sơ sinh đẹp giá rẻ*_

Các* sản phẩm handmade từ len sợi *được làm *công phu, tỉ mỉ *dành cho các bé yêu của bạn là ấp ủ bấy lâu của Duna House
*Duna House *được chính thức thành lập từ cuối năm 2014, đến nay Duna House đã gửi đến mẹ và bé trong và ngoài nước hàng nghìn sản phẩm thủ công từ len sợi 
Duna House rất kĩ lưỡng từ khâu lựa chọn nguyên liệu. Các nguyên liệu được sử dụng là len sợi nhập khẩu, đạt chứng nhận Châu Âu nên rất *êm,* *mịn *và *an toàn *cho làn da của các bé.
Các sản phẩm tại Duna House sẽ là những món quà vô cùng tuyệt vời cho các bé trong những dịp đặc biệt. Chắc chắn Duna House sẽ làm hài lòng các bé cưng của bạn. 
*Duna House có gì đặc biệt dành cho các bé cưng?*

Đến với Duna House khách hàng sẽ có những trải nghiệm mới mẻ đầy thú vị và có cách nhìn toàn diện hơn về *thế giới đồ len handmade* tại Việt Nam. 
Tại Duna House bạn sẽ lạc vào thế giới đồ len cho bé gồm những chiếc nón len, giày len hay bao tay, khăn và cả băng đô vô cùng đáng yêu và xinh xắn cho các bé. Duna House có các sản phẩm dành cho các bé trai và bé gái luôn nhé.  Những sản phẩm này không chỉ giúp bé giữ ấm mà còn tô điểm thêm các bộ trang phục bé hay mặc hàng ngày.
Duna House *nhận thiết kế *cho bé theo size, kiểu dáng và kích thước riêng.
*Các sản phẩm từ yêu thương cho các bé*
Còn rất nhiều sản phẩm khác cho bé tại website: *dunahouse.weebly.com*. Đừng quên ghé nhà chúng tớ nhé. 





Set giày, băng đô heo​
*



*
Set nón giày chó Husky​




Set nón tai cún​*Lắng nghe khách hàng nói gì*

_Chị Ngọc Hà, nhân viên văn phòng: _"Mình vừa mua hàng ở shop tặng con gái chị bạn. Chị ấy cứ khen đẹp miết thôi shop ạ. Lần tới, có dịp mình lại ủng hộ shop nữa nhé"
Bạn Mai Nguyễn, sinh viên: "Vô tình biết shop, mình đặt đôi giày cho cháu mình. Vừa nhận hàng xong, sản phẩm rất cưng luôn. Giao hàng lại còn rất nhanh nữa chứ"
_Anh Minh Thông, nhân viên bưu điện: "Mình đang băn khoăn về món quà thôi nôi cho con trai, được một người bạn giới thiệu đến shop. Sản phẩm rất phong phú và đa dạng về kiểu dáng, kích thước. Sản phẩm rất đẹp và tinh tế"_
*Mua hàng tại Duna House*
_Mua hàng tại Duna House rất đơn giản, bạn chỉ cần *đặt hàng online*. Tất cả các sản phẩm của Duna đều được chuyển đi theo hình thức giao hàng nhanh và thu tiền tận nhà. Bạn chỉ cần thực hiện các bước sau:
_
Bước 1: Khách hàng đặt hàng, cung cấp thông tin điện thoại, email, địa chỉ đầy đủ, xác thực ( Lưu ý: nhớ đặt màu sắc, số tháng tuổi của bé hoặc độ dài chân bé( nếu muốn)

Bước 2: Duna House kiểm tra, xác nhận đơn hàng và chuyển hàng

Bước 3: Khách hàng kiểm tra và nhận hàng và thanh toán_
_
*Chính sách đổi, trả sản phẩm tại Duna House*_
Để có thể được hỗ trợ tốt nhất, quý khách vui lòng kiểm tra kỹ sản phẩm trước khi nhận hàng. Sau khi việc giao nhận hoàn tất, Duna House sẽ không chịu trách nhiệm với những trường hợp không thuộc quy định đổi trả hàng:
_
- Các bạn có thể đổi, trả ngay trong vòng 7 ngày làm việc nếu sản phẩm bị lỗi hoặc không đảm bảo chất lượng.

- Sản phẩm phải còn nguyên vẹn, không bị dơ bẩn, hư hỏng, có mùi, đã qua sử dụng, giặt tẩy

*Liên hệ *_
- Hotline: *0902 459 723*
- Store Thủ Đức: _*520/91A Quốc lộ 13, P.Hiệp Bình Phước, Quận Thủ Đức (9h-18h, T2-T7, gần trạm xăng Nhơn Hoà)*
_- Store Trường Sa: *1338 Trường Sa, P.3, Tân Bình (9h-18h, T2-T7, gần Nhà thờ Tân Chí Linh)*
- Facebook: *Duna House- Handmade for baby

Ban mu len, giay len, ao len, vay len handmade moc cho be trai, be gai, tre so sinh dep gia re *_


----------

